# Can we shave long coat chihuahua?



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

My chi is going through some hormone changes, and causing her to shed excessively now. My mum can't stand it anymore and asked me to shave her. But i want to make sure it safe to do so. Is it? Will it cause any health problems? Will the hair not grow back the same? 

P.s I tried using furminator on her, gotten rid of much loose fur, but still lots to shed. Just like during her puppy uglies.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not sure because I don't have any LC, but I would assume it's just fine to take her to a professional groomer and ask that they give her a very close cut. I wouldn't do it yourself though, she'd look "off" I think  It should probably only cost $40 or so to get her groomed closely.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

When shaving a dog there is always the possibility that the hair will grow back differently. Like a different texture, more coarse, or curly or thinner. I've never seen a chihuahua shaved but I would assume it would be the same as with other breeds. Plus remember that if the problem is shedding she will still shed, just shorter hairs. Also, if you have her clipped short you may need to watch for sunburn and overheating.

I would keep brushing and brushing. What kind of hormonal changes is she going through?


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I'm not sure because I don't have any LC, but I would assume it's just fine to take her to a professional groomer and ask that they give her a very close cut. I wouldn't do it yourself though, she'd look "off" I think  It should probably only cost $40 or so to get her groomed closely.


Thanks! Yeah, gonna let a groomer do it, there's one just below my block. So convenient! 



omguthrie said:


> When shaving a dog there is always the possibility that the hair will grow back differently. Like a different texture, more coarse, or curly or thinner. I've never seen a chihuahua shaved but I would assume it would be the same as with other breeds. Plus remember that if the problem is shedding she will still shed, just shorter hairs. Also, if you have her clipped short you may need to watch for sunburn and overheating.
> 
> I would keep brushing and brushing. What kind of hormonal changes is she going through?


Thanks! She's going through false pregnancy now. Bought her to vet, and he explained shedding is part of her hormone changes since everything else is normal. Furthermore, its now a shedding season over here. 

I'm now in a dilemma , to shave or not to shave. Her hair is literally flying everywhere.Have to clean the house more than twice of keep it clean. But if it'll affect her future hair growth or quality,i might just have to bare with it. Wonder if there's anyone who tried shaving and how's the result


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I doubt this would work but can you get her some kind of zuit suit to wear that would kind of keep the hair from just flying off of her? Like some "full body" pj's that just have a spot opening where they can pee through? I know that's a long shot, but at least it might contain some hair?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I doubt this would work but can you get her some kind of zuit suit to wear that would kind of keep the hair from just flying off of her? Like some "full body" pj's that just have a spot opening where they can pee through? I know that's a long shot, but at least it might contain some hair?


Hahaha zuit-suit!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, false pregnancies will do that, some girls blow coat after every heat! 

I really wouldn't shave her. This is a very temporary thing and do you really want a bald dog for the next several months as well as risking her beautiful coat for the future? 

I would brush her very well daily and live with it, coat blowing doesn't last too long and then it will be over with.


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I doubt this would work but can you get her some kind of zuit suit to wear that would kind of keep the hair from just flying off of her? Like some "full body" pj's that just have a spot opening where they can pee through? I know that's a long shot, but at least it might contain some hair?


Good idea!! But i dont have that kind of suit. Gonna just let her wear an oversized tshirt. At least it'll keep part of the shedding. Thanks!



omguthrie said:


> Yeah, false pregnancies will do that, some girls blow coat after every heat!
> 
> I really wouldn't shave her. This is a very temporary thing and do you really want a bald dog for the next several months as well as risking her beautiful coat for the future?
> 
> I would brush her very well daily and live with it, coat blowing doesn't last too long and then it will be over with.


Oh! how long does it usually last?


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I've seen them blow coat while the pups are or would be nursing so that would be for about 4-5 weeks. And it does start heavy and lightens up. If she's been doing this for a bit you may be almost to the end of it. So not too long in the big scheme of things.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

My friend has a old Sheltie and she was struggling in the heat with such a long/thick coat plus she has incontinece probs so to keep her happy and clean she takes her to the groomers to get clipped. Her coat has changed texture a lot though and would never grow back the same as before.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Try not to shave her, you will regret it. Misty randomly sheds and it can be lots. i ferminate misty every other day for a few mins and brush her regulary and sweep up a hell of a lot.


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the advices. Decided not to shave and wait and see. Can't risk to damage her coat and wouldn't want to wait forever for the fur to grow!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad you decided not to shave her. Every Chi that I've ever seen shaved has walked around with their head down, bashful. The personality changed until the hair grew back. It's like they're embarrassed. 

As an FYI, many girls blow coat due to their seasons (before/during/after) and with pregnancy. If you're not planning on breeding her, spaying will stop her from blowing coat and upsetting the apple cart at home. She'll still do her normal shedding, just won't blow her coat. Much easier to clean up after.


----------

